# iPhone users - Google maps / Waze integration?



## DriverFromLA (May 30, 2015)

Anyone know what's taking so long for Uber to integrate Google maps / Waze integration in their iPhone driver app?​


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

I use the embedded GPS for Uber, and Waze for Lyft.
And find the Uber GPS to be quite reasonable - no delay in switching to nav from the request screen.
That could make the difference in missing a freeway exit, after accepting a ride.

Are you using the Uber supplied under powered iphone 4 ?
With iphone 5/6 the performance is vastly improved.

IMO; Uber wants to minimize their dependence on Google.
That is why they hired the head of Apple maps to go work for them.
They also made a bid to buy the mapping division of Nokia.

This is all pure speculation on my part.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I use an external Garmin GPS in addition to the Uber iPhone GPS ... because Garmin calculates shortest route based on traffic and since it is satellite based it's not prone to as many network errors as Uber GPS. *besides pax get a chuckle when I tell them "following Uber directions is like asking the IRS to manage your bank account"


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

DriverFromLA said:


> The problem with external GPS units is the time lost in manually having to enter the address from your primary phone to your Garmin GPS. It would be nice if there was a feature that somehow pushed that address from your iPhone on to the Garmin GPS for navigation.


My Garmin GPS has Voice Command function ... so I just read the address from Uber app ... and presto I'm ready to go. *though sometimes Voice Command doesn't like my Texas accent ... but +90% of the time it works. The other cool thing is with Voice Command, I don't have to know the exact address ... just mention the name of the place and presto


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

DriverFromLA said:


> If they gave us an option to use Waze now that would be awesome.


I was an early adopter on Waze ... but got turned off by the constant barrage of people who wanted to "chat" with me as I was driving (most annoying) ... they probably have an option to turn that chat feature off now; but frankly I haven't bothered to look at the Waze app in over 3 years ... though it is still on my iPhone. The other Waze thing that bugged me was the onslaught of "Live Police" reports that kept popping up ... personally, I don't care where the cops are on the road; as I rarely am doing anything that would warrant a cop to stop me and if I were doing something behind the wheel that was illegal, dangerous or just plain stupid - I should get stopped by a cop, if for no other reason than to "wake me up" to my (obvious) temporary brain lapse. And the last thing that bugs me about Waze is that it also relies on cellular data; I don't know about your area ... but when SXSW, ACL or other events like X Games are in town ... I get more Uber "network failure" messages than I have fingers or toes ... and my Garmin GPS uses satellite ... so at least I know I'm going to the correct p/u or d/o location when the Uber network dies due to network congestion. AND when the occasional pax asks me why I have 2 separate nav systems, I tell them "using Uber directions to your destination, is like hiring the IRS as your bookkeeper" ... that generally gets a chuckle from the pax and has led to a few nice tips for saving the pax from the hellish outcome of either Uber "network failure" or Uber nav route.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

update today includes Google Maps integration for iOS users.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Really? That's great. I've been running with vanilla Uber navigation on my iPhone and SIX times so far, the nav has instructed me to drop a pax off on the freeway and have them jump a fence.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

You can choose the navigation for each trip, or set it for all the time.


----------

